# Looking for a



## danr2960 (May 13, 2016)

I have a 20 HP Craftsman Lawn Tractor and I'm looking for a Manual for it...The Model # is 944.600811...I've looked everywhere and can't find one....Can anyone help me...I would appreciate it very much...Dan


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

This is the closest I can find, and it has a 20 hp engine.

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/476993/Craftsman-944-601881.html?page=19#manual


----------

